# BMW Welt Closure Information



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

For those planning your BMW European Delivery be advised that there will be no deliveries available from December 23, 2015 thru February 6, 2016.

Holiday Schedule: December 23, 2015 - January 1, 2016
BMW Welt Renovations: January 2, 2016 - February 6, 2016

Keep this information in mind when coordinating your Welt pick up appointment. Have an ED in the works? Let us know about it in the comments below.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Renovations??? It looked just fine to me. I seem to recall several 'festers that had ED dates in January. I bet this means you need to pickup before 12/23 if you're trying to beat the price increase. Otherwise, they would just produce after the first of the year and deliver in February.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Dallas550 said:


> Renovations???


Seriously. I'm saying that, too... with something like the tone of Jim Mora Sr's "Playoffs?!"

Perhaps I'm just an American who fell off a turnip truck or something, but the Welt did not strike me as some sort of outdated facility in need of a makeover. Actually, the place seemed pretty spectacular.

Unless there are some sort of structural problems (e.g., leaks) that need to be fixed, I don't see the point of this at all. The current aesthetics of the place are more than fine.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

No leaks, no structural problems, not outdated. The public areas will be open in January.

The reason for this renovation is a complete update of some delivery areas for example the Premium Lounge and some additional surprising features.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow. I agree that no update is necessary. The place is beautiful, with no signs of being outdated or worn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

MunichLocal said:


> No leaks, no structural problems, not outdated. The public areas will be open in January.
> 
> The reason for this renovation is a complete update of some delivery areas for example the Premium Lounge *and some additional surprising features*.


A Mission Impossible simulation ride taken from the BMW chase scenes in Rogue Nation?:thumbup:


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

If the closure dates are just over one month, it can't be a major renovation. The time-frame allows for some interior tweaking ...


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

What would be helpful in the premium lounge area would be some iDrive simulators so that people could practice how to use this complex interface before driving off. That and the Mission Impossible VR ride. A Nurburgring simulator would also be helpful for those taking their vehicle there.

What really needs a new building and exhibits is the museum. I found the Mercedes and Porsche Museums much more interesting contemporary buildings with great exhibits and gift shops.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

MunichLocal said:


> No leaks, no structural problems, not outdated. The public areas will be open in January.
> 
> The reason for this renovation is a complete update of some delivery areas for example the Premium Lounge and some additional surprising features.


2% of the base price worth of additional features? 

They build a McDonalds in a couple of days so you can do a lot in a month with enough resources.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

OnYourLeft said:


> What would be helpful in the premium lounge area would be some iDrive simulators so that people could practice how to use this complex interface before driving off. That and the Mission Impossible VR ride. A Nurburgring simulator would also be helpful for those taking their vehicle there.
> 
> What really needs a new building and exhibits is the museum. I found the Mercedes and Porsche Museums much more interesting contemporary buildings with great exhibits and gift shops.


A Nürburgring simulator (playstation with 3 screens and a racing seat) is at the MINI area.... 
What you are saying about the museum hurts a little because it was newbuilt until 2009 - ten times bigger than before. I like it a lot, its not too big, different cars monthly, always a interesting special area (right now the MINI history) and a nice and sunny M1 cafe with a great view at the WELT.


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

I Like the building shape A great glimpse of the future


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

tim330i said:


> For those planning your BMW European Delivery be advised that there will be no deliveries available from December 23, 2015 thru February 6, 2016.
> 
> Holiday Schedule: December 23, 2015 ***8211; January 1, 2016
> BMW Welt Renovations: January 2, 2016 - February 6, 2016
> ...


Maybe it has something to do with the thousands of refugees moving in next door?

"The authorities are considering whether to open up the Olympiahalle - a stadium used for the 1972 Olympics and which today serves as a concert hall or sports arena - as a temporary shelter for the refugees. "

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rink-humanitarian-disaster.html#ixzz3lfbTrjP1 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the thousands of refugees moving in next door?


No because this schedule was planned months ago and announced several weeks back.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

(deleted)


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

So BMW Welt should be open again for deliveries after the scheduled renovation. I'm looking forward to reading a trip report from someone who's picking up their car this week so that we can find out what the renovations were. Since it only affected deliveries, the renovation was most likely to the Premium Lounge or maybe to the delivery platform. I hope to see lots of pictures of the renovations!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

SD Z4MR said:


> ...the renovation was most likely to the Premium Lounge or maybe to the delivery platform.


That's exactly what was announced: Renovation of the delivery area and the Premium Lounge. It's scheduled to reopen for deliveries tomorrow but I don't know when the first American deliveries will take place.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

SD Z4MR said:


> So BMW Welt should be open again for deliveries after the scheduled renovation. I'm looking forward to reading a trip report from someone who's picking up their car this week so that we can find out what the renovations were. Since it only affected deliveries, the renovation was most likely to the Premium Lounge or maybe to the delivery platform. I hope to see lots of pictures of the renovations!


I am hoping to avoid all pictures until my ED April/May, I want it to be a surprise. :thumbup:


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Face128i said:


> I am hoping to avoid all pictures until my ED April/May, I want it to be a surprise. :thumbup:


 Well if the buffet has been replaced by coin operated snack machines that certainly will be a surprise.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

The welt is great. But, 7 years and renovations are needed. According to Jon Taffer bars need a refresh every 3, and overhaul every 7 (just like a car life cycle). I 2nd the VR and idrive simulator in the pickup lounge. If its with the riff raff you will be waiting in line for hours


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

1northcar said:


> Well if the buffet has been replaced by coin operated snack machines that certainly will be a surprise.


I will be getting my money's worth out of that buffet (if it still exists) on this trip. 

Last time I was too excited to eat breakfast, and my wife wanted to enjoy lunch at the restaurant across from the delivery platform in the Welt (I think it is now Bavarie). The lunch was very good (I had sushi), but pricey.

furby076 - don't forget about the simulator in the basement of the Welt with the weird half sit-stand seats.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone seen photos or heard any update on the renovations?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

turpiwa said:


> Anyone seen photos or heard any update on the renovations?


Yes, there are threads (with photos) on Bimmerpost put up by forum members there. The Premium Lounge is much more classy looking now. Some of it looks more like a high-end restaurant with individual tables two-thirds enclosed by circular walls (partitions) -- a booth-like appearance. It's hard to describe. You would have to see the photos.

I'm not sure I noticed any changes to the delivery area but maybe I didn't check out all the photos yet? I think I just looked at one thread. I think there are probably others. They have a lot of active international members, too. However, I think the thread I checked out was actually from an American who has already taken European Delivery. His car is an M3 with an Individual Sunburst Gold paint job. You have to like gold, because it's very gold. He ordered his car quite a long time ago but it was delayed due to his choice of Individual paint and he ended up being one of the first American deliveries after the Welt reopened for deliveries.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The first pictures I saw were in this trip report. Scroll down past the picture of the two Frauleins to "New ED Lounge": http://f80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1225659

BTW, make sure you click on the link to the Flikr account because there's a lot more pictures of the Premium Lounge there. This photographer's photos are awesome!


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice pics of the new lounge. That seems to be about all they remodeled from what I can tell. I'll have to visit in another two years when I get my next car. I always thought how it was decorated was nice but this is a nice, soft and elegant improvement.


----------

